# Weekly Competition 2021-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R U' R' F R U' R' U2 R' U'
*2. *U' R2 U2 R2 F' U' R' U R' F U'
*3. *R U2 R2 F U2 R2 F' U' R' U R
*4. *U R U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U' F' U2
*5. *U R' U' R' F' U2 R U R F R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' F2 L2 R D2 F2 R F2 U F' L' R2 B D' U2 B' R U L2
*2. *D' B2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' F U2 R F' L F R2 F U' F'
*3. *F2 D B' U B2 R U2 F' B2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L2 F R2 L'
*4. *D2 R' U L2 U B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 R D2 B R D F L2 R
*5. *B2 L2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R' D' L' B F' U L2 B2 R F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L R' D2 L' F2 R' F2 B2 L' U B U2 F2 R U' F2 L' U2 F L Uw2 L U Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 D' Rw2 L U R Fw' L U2 Fw F2 B' U R2 Rw Fw B Uw' U
*2. *U2 B D B L2 U2 B U2 F B2 D2 R2 D U L U L' B' D Fw2 R2 U R2 Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 U' B' F' Rw Fw2 D Rw Fw2 B Rw2 Fw' Rw L Fw B2 L2
*3. *D2 F2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 B' D' L' D R2 L2 F2 D L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 L U2 Fw2 L D L2 Fw' U2 L' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F' Uw B2 Uw L2
*4. *B F' D2 B U2 L2 F U2 F' L' D2 R D' B D2 L F D' R2 Rw2 Fw2 B U2 R2 Fw2 F2 U' B2 Rw2 U' Rw' F' D Rw2 R' B F2 Uw Rw' L' Fw L2 U2
*5. *L' F2 L' F' L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 B2 D2 L U2 D2 B2 L D B' Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 B2 U2 F D2 B Rw2 F' R2 Rw' D R2 U B2 Fw L' Fw2 B Rw2 L D

*5x5x5*
*1. *R B Dw L2 Dw L' F L' R' F' Lw2 F' U' Rw B Bw' Rw Uw B2 Rw2 D2 L Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F R' F2 U' Fw2 F' D Fw L2 Fw2 U' Uw2 Bw Rw' Uw L2 F2 Fw Bw2 R Dw2 Bw B' Uw2 U2 Lw' R2 Uw Dw D2 Fw' U Rw2 Fw2 R2
*2. *Fw2 L2 D2 Lw2 Fw' Dw' Lw Bw' R2 B' L2 Uw Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw' Uw Dw Bw2 D Rw2 Uw' Lw D2 L Fw' D2 B Dw' B' R' Rw' B' Bw2 D' Uw2 Lw R2 Fw Bw Lw2 Dw2 L' F2 B Uw L D Bw2 U2 Uw2 R Uw' Rw2 Lw' B2 Rw2 Dw B Bw
*3. *U Uw F' Rw' U' R2 Fw2 Rw' Dw2 F' Bw Dw2 Rw F D2 Fw' F2 Uw' U2 D' Bw' Dw Fw L R Rw U F' U' Fw Rw Uw' L' Uw Rw L2 D Rw B' L' U2 Uw' D' F Uw Fw D' R L' B' L' Uw Fw' U' Rw R F2 Bw' R Bw2
*4. *D' B F2 U2 B Fw2 U Dw' L2 Bw' L Bw2 B2 Fw Dw2 L Bw F2 L' R Fw' Uw2 R2 Bw Fw Lw' F Fw' Lw' Bw2 Rw' Lw' F B2 Rw U2 Dw B' F Bw Dw' F' U2 Bw2 Fw' R Rw2 L Bw2 Fw' F' B2 L2 B' Uw2 Rw R L Uw D2
*5. *L B Lw' R' Fw Dw Bw2 F2 U' Rw2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' Lw' Fw F' L Uw2 Dw F Dw2 Bw L2 D' Uw2 Bw Dw2 U' F2 Fw Lw2 L F2 D2 L2 Uw' Dw' Bw' Lw2 Bw' Dw' F' B Fw Dw2 Uw R Rw2 D B D2 R Lw' B' D2 Lw L R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Fw2 3Uw Rw' Lw F2 Fw' 3Uw R' U2 3Rw D2 L D' B Fw2 Uw2 L D B2 Bw2 3Uw2 Bw F 3Fw2 Uw2 Fw' F 3Uw' Dw' F R2 3Fw' 3Uw' D2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw Bw2 3Uw' U F' Fw' D2 Lw' 3Uw2 Uw' Rw R B' Bw D U' Bw' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Fw2 Dw' Fw' F' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw 3Rw2 D' 3Uw Fw' R B2 Dw' 3Rw2 U 3Rw2 R' Rw U' B Rw' D' L' Lw'
*2. *3Fw Rw L Fw2 Bw' R' D 3Uw' Uw' Bw D2 3Rw' Uw2 U' Dw' Lw2 Dw R' 3Fw2 F2 Bw R F' Bw Fw' Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' R' F2 Bw 3Fw' 3Uw2 Dw' D R2 3Uw' L B' D2 Rw2 3Fw' Fw Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw R' D Bw' U D' 3Uw' 3Fw' Lw' D2 Bw' B2 Uw R D Lw' Dw' D Uw 3Uw2 U Bw' Rw2 Fw' L' Uw F2 3Rw2 Bw2 B Rw' 3Fw2 F' Fw' R
*3. *3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw' Fw B' Bw' 3Uw Lw' D U Fw' F2 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw L2 Dw2 Lw F' 3Rw Lw 3Uw2 L' Dw2 L R' B2 U2 Lw2 L' Dw' Fw' 3Uw' Dw 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw F2 R 3Rw Uw2 Lw 3Fw L2 U L' F' Lw' L2 Fw' 3Uw' L 3Fw Fw' Bw Uw' 3Fw2 Dw 3Fw2 Bw' F 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw D' Rw R' B 3Rw2 Dw R 3Fw' Rw' U Bw' Uw' U F L2 R2
*4. *Bw' B2 Dw 3Rw F' B U' Rw' Fw' U' 3Fw F' U2 Uw2 D' Lw2 Fw B F D Lw2 L D2 B F' Bw2 R Rw 3Uw' Rw 3Uw Dw F2 Rw 3Uw' L Uw2 F U B2 Lw' D Fw2 3Rw2 B2 3Uw U D' R' 3Uw' Lw' Bw B 3Uw Uw 3Fw' F U' 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw U L2 Uw' Dw 3Rw' Fw' B Lw2 L' Uw2 B2 Lw' 3Uw' U2 Bw' Lw L2 B' 3Fw2
*5. *Rw' Dw2 L' 3Uw2 U2 3Rw' Fw2 3Rw L2 Fw2 3Fw2 R2 Dw2 R Uw2 Rw Lw' Uw 3Rw2 B F' Rw 3Rw2 Fw2 Uw' 3Rw' Dw' B Fw R Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw Lw B' 3Uw 3Rw' Rw' F Lw F' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw D 3Uw2 Uw 3Rw Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' U Lw U2 Dw Rw Lw2 D2 L2 U F2 Dw2 3Uw' L Dw L Fw B Lw' 3Rw R F2 Rw2 Bw 3Uw2 U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Uw' D' Bw2 3Fw2 Uw' L2 R2 3Lw Uw' 3Fw L F' R2 3Bw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Bw 3Lw U2 Bw D' Rw R2 3Fw2 Bw 3Dw' 3Fw L Lw2 Rw 3Fw U 3Lw' Lw' L' 3Rw2 R B' Lw 3Rw2 F2 Bw2 L' R 3Dw F' 3Fw 3Lw Rw' R' 3Rw2 B 3Uw D Dw' 3Dw 3Rw2 3Lw' Uw 3Fw Lw2 L Uw2 R F 3Rw Rw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 B' D' Rw' 3Uw2 Lw 3Bw2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Dw' Rw' B' Dw2 3Fw' Rw R B' 3Lw2 F2 3Rw Lw' Fw2 Uw' D2 L D2 Dw2 3Dw Rw2 3Rw
*2. *3Rw2 L2 Dw' F' D2 3Fw2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Bw Fw2 L2 U F L' Rw2 Bw2 3Rw' R 3Fw2 3Rw' L2 Lw2 Rw 3Bw2 Bw' Uw' R2 3Fw' D 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Dw' Uw D' U2 Bw2 F2 D U L Dw2 3Uw2 Rw2 3Bw' Uw' 3Dw L F2 3Bw' 3Dw 3Bw 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 D Lw Rw 3Bw 3Lw2 F2 Fw2 Bw' 3Dw2 Rw L2 Bw2 3Bw2 Uw 3Uw B' 3Bw2 3Dw2 Fw 3Uw' B2 F 3Lw' Dw' Lw2 F2 Uw Bw Lw2 U' Bw' R 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Lw Uw2 Lw F2 Dw2 D 3Bw2 Fw L Uw' L'
*3. *Rw2 R2 Bw Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw' R 3Fw' F 3Uw 3Dw2 Uw U2 Dw' 3Fw 3Dw U' 3Fw2 B' 3Uw2 Uw' 3Bw F2 Dw2 3Fw' F2 D Uw' Bw2 L' Uw2 3Lw 3Fw2 Fw' L2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Bw' 3Bw Rw Lw D Fw 3Dw 3Rw' 3Lw' B2 3Uw' Rw 3Fw2 3Rw B2 3Lw 3Rw2 R' Dw' B2 R Rw Bw D' Rw' Dw Fw R Dw 3Fw2 3Rw' Bw' Fw R' Uw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 L Lw2 3Dw' Fw' U Lw L' F' B Bw2 U Fw Rw' 3Dw L2 U 3Lw2 D' F Dw2 3Fw Rw 3Uw' B 3Lw2 F
*4. *B' U 3Dw2 F2 D' Dw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R' D' U Bw2 3Rw2 U 3Uw 3Rw F' Bw Lw' 3Dw 3Uw' F' 3Dw' 3Bw2 Fw2 D Rw2 Dw' 3Fw' L 3Dw Uw' Dw2 3Rw F' Bw2 L2 R2 3Bw 3Rw B 3Uw' U' Bw 3Fw Rw' Uw2 B2 Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Bw L2 Bw2 Uw2 D' B' 3Uw Lw' D Bw2 D 3Lw2 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw2 R' L2 3Fw2 3Lw2 F Fw Bw2 R F U' Bw' D 3Fw B 3Rw2 3Bw' U2 Rw' Dw2 3Lw' 3Uw2 F B Lw2 B 3Fw2 F' U' Uw' B2 3Lw L' Uw'
*5. *Lw' B2 3Fw2 Fw Uw B 3Lw' Dw' B' Rw' F2 Bw' 3Dw 3Fw' 3Lw L2 Fw2 D' 3Lw2 R Rw 3Dw' 3Fw' R Rw2 Dw Rw U' Rw' Uw Fw' 3Bw2 D2 Bw' D2 U' Uw 3Dw R 3Dw2 Dw 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 R Rw2 3Uw2 U' Bw2 U' Bw Rw Fw2 Dw Lw2 Dw 3Bw' Rw 3Lw' R2 F Bw' 3Uw F' Uw2 3Fw' Fw' 3Bw Rw Uw L2 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw U2 B2 F 3Uw2 Lw L Rw2 R' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Fw' R' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw2 F2 U2 L Fw2 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw' 3Bw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R U R' U'
*2. *R' U' R U2 F U R U R' F2 R2
*3. *U2 R F' U2 R2 F U' F U F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' B U L2 F2 L D' B2 U2 D2 R2 L2 B D2 B2 L' D' Fw' Uw'
*2. *U2 F2 R D2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F U R' B2 R2 D' L F Rw Uw'
*3. *F' U' F' U2 B L2 U2 B F D' B D' L D2 R' B R F' Rw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 R' D' B2 L U' L R F2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' Fw2 D' B2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 F' R2 D2 U2 F Rw' D2 F' Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw Rw' F' Uw2 L F' x' y'
*2. *F2 U R F2 D R B' R' U R2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 F Fw2 U B F Uw2 D Rw2 B' L2 U B' Rw2 U' Rw' R U D Fw R' U2 Fw' Rw U2 B2 x y2
*3. *R2 D F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 R' F U' B2 R' Fw2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 U Rw2 L Fw L' F L' B R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 z' y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Rw' L B' Lw Rw' Bw2 Dw2 R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Dw' Bw Uw2 U Bw' Rw2 Bw2 R Dw Fw' Lw2 R Bw D' Rw2 F2 Lw Bw Lw2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R2 L2 F2 Bw' L2 Dw' D' Lw2 B' Dw' L Fw' F2 R Uw' R Fw' D' Bw' Lw D2 U' Lw' L2 F Dw 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *Lw' Rw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 U Rw L' Fw Rw Lw' Dw R2 Lw F' Fw' Dw' B' U' L2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2 Lw' Bw2 D Lw' Fw' Bw Uw2 R' L2 Fw' D2 U2 Bw2 Dw' Lw' F' Uw' Fw Bw' L2 B' Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw D2 Fw2 L' F2 R2 L2 Rw' D L' U2 D2 Dw2 3Fw'
*3. *Rw2 L' Bw' R2 Uw2 R' L' Dw Lw2 D2 F Lw' U' L2 Dw2 Fw Lw2 Bw' Rw Dw2 Lw R' Rw2 L2 F' L Lw2 Uw' R U' Uw2 Dw2 Lw2 U2 Rw' U' L2 U D' L2 Fw2 Lw' R' U' F' D2 Dw' Bw2 L' Dw' B2 U2 B' Lw Fw R' F2 Uw2 L2 U 3Fw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 Dw' Lw Bw' 3Uw' Fw2 Uw 3Fw' U F2 Lw' Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw L D2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw F Rw2 Lw2 3Fw D2 3Fw U Lw D2 R 3Uw' Fw' D2 Dw F2 3Uw' Uw' 3Fw' Dw' F Lw Rw 3Rw' Fw2 F' U' 3Uw2 D' F B2 Lw' Uw Lw Fw' 3Uw L' Uw B' D Fw2 U F2 Bw2 Lw' F' B Bw2 U R2 U' 3Uw' Uw F2 L2 3Rw2 F Rw Lw2 x y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' 3Bw 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw' L Bw 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 F' L Bw2 B U Fw2 3Uw' U D' Fw2 3Uw Fw2 L 3Dw' B' 3Lw' Uw2 R2 3Fw' 3Lw Uw2 B' U2 3Dw2 Bw' D2 L 3Dw 3Lw' Bw2 Rw2 U2 R2 Rw 3Rw2 Fw2 3Dw' R' 3Lw2 3Bw Dw 3Bw' Dw' 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw2 U Dw' Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Lw' Fw Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw' 3Uw 3Lw 3Bw' L U2 F' B2 Rw' L2 3Uw' Dw 3Lw2 3Bw 3Rw Dw' Lw' Rw Bw2 Fw 3Fw B' R' 3Dw' D2 3Rw 3Fw' R' Bw' Rw' 3Lw Uw2 3Fw2 L2 Dw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R D B' U2 B2 L2 F D2 B' D' L R' B L' B R' B L Uw
*2. *U2 L' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R B2 U' L' R' B' F2 U' F Rw' Uw
*3. *L2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 F R' B2 F2 L D' U R' B' L U' Fw' Uw
*4. *R F U L' U' L2 U2 R B F2 L D2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 D R' Uw2
*5. *R' D' F' B' U' B2 U F' R' U R L2 B2 U2 L D2 R U2 L Fw' Uw2
*6. *F' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' F U2 R U' R' D' U2 F2 L B2 Rw2 Uw2
*7. *U2 R' B D L' U D L F2 R F2 D2 F2 D R2 D' R2 D B2 Uw2
*8. *U R2 F' B' R2 F D2 L D F' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 U F' Rw' Uw
*9. *F2 L B' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 D' R' U' F L' D U' Fw Uw
*10. *B U2 F2 L2 U F' R2 F2 D' L' B R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' Fw' Uw'
*11. *R' D2 R2 U' L F' D' B2 L U2 D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R' B' U F' Rw' Uw'
*12. *L2 R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 R F' R' U2 L F L2 F D2 L D' Fw Uw2
*13. *D' B' R F' D2 B2 L2 F2 D R' U2 L U2 L F2 D2 L F2 R2 Uw
*14. *R' F D' B' U' R2 U2 B' R' F2 R2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 B L2 U2 R Fw' Uw
*15. *F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 U B L2 B2 U' R B U' B' F' R2 D2 Fw' Uw
*16. *R U2 L' F' D' R2 D2 R' B' D2 F' B' R2 F D2 U' F D Rw2 Uw'
*17. *D2 F' R B F2 L2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 L' F' D F2 L' U B' F' Rw Uw'
*18. *L2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 R' B' D L2 D2 L D2 L D' U' L2 Uw2
*19. *L2 B R' D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 U L2 U B D' L B2 Rw Uw
*20. *U2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' D B D2 L B' F' R2 Uw2
*21. *U B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 L U2 L' U L R' B D L Fw' Uw'
*22. *F2 D F L' U2 R B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 B' U L' F D R' F' U2 Fw Uw
*23. *R2 U2 R U F2 L' F2 D2 L R2 F2 L F' U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*24. *R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F U F R U' B F' U2 B2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *D2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 U2 L2 F' U' B R' U2 B L' F2 D' R' Fw' Uw2
*26. *F' D' U2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 R' B' U L B2 D2 U' R F D2 Rw Uw'
*27. *U' F' U F2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L U2 R F' D' F U2 B D U Rw2 Uw
*28. *R' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' B D' F' D L' U R2 B2 L' R D Fw' Uw'
*29. *U B R' U F' R2 D' R B' D' R' D2 F' R2 B L2 B' L2 Fw'
*30. *R2 U' R2 B U2 L B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L' U' B' D' B2 L B F2 Rw Uw
*31. *R U' L B2 U2 F R2 U2 F L2 U2 F R2 D R D2 L R2 B2 U' Rw'
*32. *F' D2 B2 L' F' U D L U' F L2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B Rw' Uw2
*33. *U2 R' B2 L' D2 L' B2 L U2 L2 D2 F L' D2 F U L2 U2 B' L' Fw Uw2
*34. *D2 R U2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' U' R' D2 U R2 F R D L2 F Rw' Uw'
*35. *B F L2 B' U2 L2 B D2 U L2 R U F' R D' L' R2 B2 D'
*36. *D' L' B' F L2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 U L2 R2 U B2 U R' F' Rw2 Uw2
*37. *U D B L' U D B2 R' U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F D2 B2 L2 Uw'
*38. *F' U2 B2 L B2 L R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L' D2 B F' U' L2 B' R2 Fw Uw
*39. *D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B' D B2 L U F2 D' U F2 R2 D' Rw Uw'
*40. *U2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 U' B' R' D' B2 L F' U' B' U2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*41. *R' F2 U F' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U2 B U' L U2 B' D2 R D Fw' Uw
*42. *D' U' L2 R2 B2 D' B' U2 F2 R D2 U' L2 F R D2 R B Rw2 Uw'
*43. *R' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F R' B' D L' R2 U' B2 R' D' U2 Rw Uw
*44. *B2 R' F2 B' L2 F' L U' B' L2 D' F2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 R' U2 Rw2
*45. *F2 R' D R' L F U2 B D2 L B L2 U2 D' R2 U' D2 Rw2
*46. *L' F L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 L' B2 L2 U' L' F D2 L' D F2 Uw'
*47. *F L F R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 L' D U F2 D F' D U' Fw Uw
*48. *L' B R' B2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 R' B' R2 B D B' R F2 Rw
*49. *L D' U' L2 U R2 D B2 R2 B2 L D B2 F U' R F' L D2 B Rw' Uw'
*50. *U B D2 U2 B D2 F' D2 R2 F U2 R' U2 L' D F2 U2 B' L2 B Rw' Uw2
*51. *U' D B R B R L' F U2 D2 F' B2 R2 F2 D B' R2 F' Rw' Uw2
*52. *R2 F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 U L2 U' R D L' F U L' F U' Fw' Uw2
*53. *B U L F2 L2 U' R' B D F2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 B2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*54. *R2 U2 D' R' U' F' U' R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D F U' Rw Uw2
*55. *D2 F2 R' U2 L' D L2 B L F2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 F L2 D2 U Fw
*56. *U2 R F2 L D2 R' F2 U2 R F2 R F U' L R' B' R2 U2 R U2 Rw'
*57. *D2 R U F' D2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F D' B' R' U Rw
*58. *R' L2 D2 B L2 U2 B2 F' L2 R U' R F' R2 B D R D B
*59. *U L' F2 D2 L' D2 B' U' F2 D F2 U' F2 B2 L U' L B' Rw2 Uw'
*60. *R D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R F' R D R F' U R2 U R U B2 Rw2 Uw
*61. *B' F2 R2 F2 L B2 L F2 R2 D L' U' F' D L' U2 R U' Rw Uw
*62. *B' L2 U2 L R2 F2 L' U2 L U' F2 L2 D' F' U2 F2 R D F Uw2
*63. *U' R2 D' U2 F2 U R2 U R' F2 L D' F U2 L D' F' R' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*64. *U' L2 F U2 R B' D2 R2 L B' D B' R2 L2 U2 F' B' D2 R2 Uw'
*65. *R' D2 F U' L' D2 B U' D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B' Rw Uw'
*66. *L B D2 R F B2 L2 B2 R' B L U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 Uw
*67. *F2 R' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 R F2 D' U R' D2 R B L2 F' L2 R' U2 Fw' Uw2
*68. *L2 F2 R' L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2 B L' B' D2 R' U L2 D2 Rw Uw2
*69. *F2 D B' D2 F' D R' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R U2 L U Fw'
*70. *B U' R' U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U B' R' D' B U L' U Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L' D2 B U2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' D F' L2 F' L B2 U'
*2. *L D R2 D' L2 D F2 D U2 L2 U2 L' F L2 U2 B L' U' R F
*3. *R F' D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B D' U R' B2 R U2 F2
*4. *F2 D' F R2 U2 B D2 B2 U L2 D U R' F D F D'
*5. *L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L D L' R D B U' B2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L D' B' R2 U' B U F' D2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 B2 L U2 L D' L'
*2. *U2 D' B L' F2 L2 B' L2 U' B' U2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L U2 F2
*3. *F' B' L2 F2 R' F U D' R' D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U F2
*4. *L2 U R' U R2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 B F2 R' U2 L D' L2 F' R'
*5. *D B' R2 F L2 D2 L F D2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 D' F L2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 R2 F' R F' D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' F
*2. *F D' B D' B' R2 D R2 U2 R L2 U2 D2 F2 R B' D2
*3. *L B' U2 F' D B' R L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B' D2 R2 B' L F D2
*4. *B' L' D' R2 U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 F R2 B D R D' B2 D L' U
*5. *R U2 B2 L' U B' U F U2 R U2 D2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L2 D' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' D2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 D B F L2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L F U2 D R L2 U F R2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' F U2 B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L B' D2 U2 R2 B F' L2 R2 F' U' B R2 B' D F' R B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R U2 R U' F U' R U' R'
*3. *B2 D L2 F2 U L2 B' L2 B F L2 U F R D2 R2 D F'
*4. *L U R F D2 L' D' R' D2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L' F' Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 D L2 R' Fw2 L D2 L D B' U R2 Fw F Uw' Rw Fw Uw D' R2 Fw' D'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U' R2 F R U' F U' F2 R
*3. *U' B D F2 D F U2 L U' L2 D F2 U' D' R2 D' F2 L U'
*4. *L U2 F' R U2 F L2 U2 F B' U2 L2 F R2 U' L D L' B L2 R Uw2 F L Uw2 F Uw2 U2 F' U2 Rw2 U2 F' R' Uw' Rw2 R F' Rw' Fw' D2 Fw' L D' Fw'
*5. *F Rw' F2 B Uw' F' Dw R2 U2 Fw' F' U' B' Uw' B Dw' Bw2 B' D2 Rw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw R2 Bw Uw2 D' Dw Bw Uw2 F Lw Bw' Rw F D2 Uw2 Dw2 U2 Rw F2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Rw2 R' D' Uw' Rw D' Dw2 Bw2 L Rw2 Bw' Fw Rw F2 Bw Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U F R2 F' R2 F U' R2 U2 F' R'
*3. *L D2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D R2 L' B U2 R U F2 U' B2 L' R'
*4. *D B2 L2 R' B2 R' F2 R' B2 L B2 F R D F' B' L R2 B' U Uw2 Fw2 L B2 Rw2 U Fw2 R D' L Fw2 B2 D2 F' L2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw R' B L Uw Fw L' D2
*5. *Fw B2 Uw2 R' B R2 D' Fw' Bw Lw' Fw' F R' F Fw' Dw2 Lw' D Uw2 Lw2 R2 D2 R' Dw' Rw R' Bw2 Fw Rw L' Fw B' F' D Lw' D B' L F' Dw Rw' Fw' F' B' L' F2 Uw D2 F Uw U2 L U' Lw L Dw Rw2 L B' Dw'
*6. *F2 Bw' Lw F2 3Uw' Uw2 U2 Bw2 B' 3Fw' R 3Rw2 3Uw Bw' F 3Fw2 U 3Uw' L2 Fw' Lw2 Uw' 3Uw F Lw Uw 3Fw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' 3Fw F2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Dw' B' Lw B 3Fw2 3Uw' Uw' Rw' Uw D2 3Uw' Lw2 Rw U' 3Uw' Bw2 Rw Uw' B' Lw2 3Rw R' L2 Dw D' Fw' Bw' U2 F2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Fw2 U' B' 3Rw' D' B2 Fw2 Uw R' F2 3Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' F U2 F R U R' F R U
*3. *D L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' U B' R' B D U B L' F'
*4. *F U' R' F2 U2 D F B2 U' D' B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 F U2 Rw2 B U2 R' F2 Uw2 F D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L U' F R' Rw' F' B' Uw Rw B'
*5. *Bw2 Dw' Lw' L' Rw Fw2 Uw' Lw' F' Rw' R Uw2 F' Uw2 U' B Bw2 Lw2 R' F B' Uw' Lw2 R' U L Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Dw R2 Bw2 D2 Lw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 U L' Fw' Rw U' Rw' Uw' Lw2 F D2 Dw2 Lw' Bw D' Rw' F U' Dw' L F U Bw2
*6. *D' 3Rw 3Fw' R 3Uw 3Fw2 L' 3Uw2 Fw D R' F' Rw2 U Fw2 R' F' 3Fw B2 Uw2 Bw 3Uw' Lw2 3Rw2 Uw' D2 U Dw' 3Rw D2 Bw L2 Dw' F Rw2 F Fw Bw2 3Uw' Bw' D2 3Fw Uw Fw' F Dw2 Bw' 3Uw Fw' D Bw L2 Bw2 B2 U' 3Uw R2 Dw2 3Fw Bw2 Lw2 F' Uw' R2 3Fw2 3Uw' F' Lw2 Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 L F' U' D' Bw' U' B' Fw' Lw2
*7. *Bw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Bw' 3Rw' F' B Fw' Lw U' Lw' 3Uw D U' Uw' Bw 3Uw2 U2 B' 3Rw' L' Uw' Lw 3Uw2 Lw' 3Rw2 L2 D' F 3Uw F 3Fw U' D' Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw B Uw Dw F B Rw 3Dw2 Uw2 3Bw2 D 3Lw 3Dw' 3Bw2 F' L' D2 L 3Lw2 Bw' B2 3Fw' U' Rw Bw2 R' U' F' Uw L2 Fw U' 3Dw' B' F2 3Dw2 Dw Fw2 Dw Uw2 Lw' F2 3Bw Lw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Bw' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Bw D 3Dw 3Fw' Uw2 Rw2 3Dw2 Uw F' 3Dw' U

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR1+ DL4- UL3+ U2+ R0+ D3- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R5- D1+ L0+ ALL2- UL
*2. *UR2+ DR5- DL3+ UL2- U2- R0+ D3+ L2- ALL1- y2 U2- R4+ D3- L1+ ALL4-
*3. *UR1- DR2+ DL3+ UL2+ U5- R0+ D2- L5- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R3+ D2- L1- ALL5+ DL UL
*4. *UR0+ DR5- DL4- UL2+ U4- R4+ D3- L1+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R4- D1- L4- ALL1- UR DR
*5. *UR1+ DR0+ DL3- UL4- U0+ R1- D3- L4+ ALL3+ y2 U4+ R0+ D4- L1- ALL3- DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' B' R U R' U' R' U' L' R' l r' b'
*2. *B R L' R L U R' B' L' R' L u r b'
*3. *L' B U B R' U R' B U R' L' u' l b
*4. *U B' U' R L B' U' B R L' U' u' l' b
*5. *B U L B' R' L B' R' B L U' u l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,-3) / (-1,5) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,-2) / (4,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0)
*2. *(-5,0) / (-1,2) / (4,1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (3,6) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-1)
*4. *(1,0) / (5,-1) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,-1) / (4,-4) /
*5. *(-2,0) / (3,6) / (5,2) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (4,0) / (2,-3) / (-1,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U B' L' U R U' L B R B'
*2. *B L R B L B' U L' B R L'
*3. *L R B L' U' R L R' B' L U
*4. *B R L' U L' B' U B U L R'
*5. *R B R' B' U R' L' U R' L' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip R L2 F U2' L2' F' flip U2 BL BR U2' R F2 L2' BL2' BR U F' R U2 F' U' R U2' R2' F2' R2 U2'
*2. *R2 flip U F R2 BL2 U2 F U flip U BL U2' BR R2' U2' BR BL2' L' U F R F2 R' F2' R2' F' U2 R' U' R2
*3. *flip U2 R' L2' F' BR' U BL BR2' flip BR2' R2' U F2' L U' BR2' BL2 R2' U' F2' U2' F U2' R2 F R2' U' F
*4. *R2 flip F2' L2 U2' R2 U2' F2 R flip L2' BR R2' BL2 BR2' U' BL2 U R2 U2' F2 U2' R U2 R2' F U2 F2' R2
*5. *R BR2 flip U2 R2 BL U2 R2 L F2 flip U2 R U' BR' U' F L2' BL2 U R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U2' R' U2' F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U F R' U' F U' R2 U' R' U R
*3. *F' B L F' R' F U F2 L B' U2 D B2 L2 U' F2 B2 U' D'
*4. *U2 F B2 R' D2 L B2 L R2 B2 R' B2 F' U B2 U' B R' F' Rw2 B L' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 B' Rw2 F L2 U2 B' Uw L B Uw' U' Rw2 B Uw Fw Rw' D' Fw
*5. *Uw' D Lw2 U2 Lw2 R2 U2 L Dw' Fw2 Rw U2 B' Uw2 D Fw Rw' D' Bw' R Rw' Dw Fw R2 D' F Dw R' Dw2 L Fw R' Lw Fw Bw' R B Lw Uw' Dw Lw' Uw Rw2 U L' Dw2 Uw2 L' Bw' Uw L' Dw Lw Dw' D' L' U D2 Uw2 Lw2
*OH. *F R' U2 L' U2 L D2 R2 U2 F' R' B' U' L B D L D2 B'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR5- DL1- UL1- U2+ R2+ D3- L0+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R3+ D5- L6+ ALL0+ UR DL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' B R U' B R' L' U' L' U' B l r'
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (2,0) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-3) / (6,0) /
*Skewb. *U R U' R U R L' B L R' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F' r b f r' b' f r L F R B F L' R B F R' F'
*2. *R r' R b B' l' r b' B' L' R' B L' B' R F' L'
*3. *B f' l r' R f' l r b' L' F L' R' F L' B' L
*4. *l' r R' f F' l f' r L B' R F L F L B F' L
*5. *L B l' L l' b f' r' f r L' B R' B R' B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L' Uw' R Uw' Bw' L R' Lw' U' R Bw' Uw Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw Rw u' l r'
*2. *Uw U' Rw Uw R Uw Bw R' B' Rw U' L' Lw' Bw Rw Uw Bw Rw' r b
*3. *Uw U' L' Rw U R' Uw B Lw R Lw Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw l r' b
*4. *Uw Bw' U L R' Uw B' Lw Bw U L' R' Rw' Uw Rw' Uw Lw Uw Bw Lw' u l r b'
*5. *L' Bw Rw U Lw' L' Rw' L' R B' Uw Lw Rw Lw Rw Lw Rw' Bw u r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R D R U R D L D R U3 L D2 R U2 L D2 L2 U R U R D2 L D L U R D R2 U L3 U2 R2 D2 R U L2 D L U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U L U2 L D2 L D R2 U2 R D L3 U2 R2 D L U R2 D L D L D R2 U L2 U R D2 L2 U2 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L3 D3 R3 U2 L U L D L D R D R U3 R D L2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L3 U R2 D L D L U R U R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R2 U L D R2 D2 L U L2 U R2 D L2 D R U2 R2 D L U2 R D L2 U L D3 R U2 L D R2 U L U R2 D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U R D2 L3 U R U R2 D L D L U R D R U L2 U2 L D2 R U2 R D R D L2 U2 R2 D2 L3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' D' F R' B2 L2 D' L F2 D R2 F B U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' F2 D B D2 R B D B R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F U' L F2 L2 D F2 L' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 L F' U L2 F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B' F L2 B2 D' L' D2 L B L' U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 U2 L F2 U R2 U R' U B U2 B F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F U B D' L2 B2 F L2 B D2 F' D' F' L' R' U' L D2
*2. *R U R2 F' D' L2 B R2 U2 L2 U' D2 L2 B2 D' F R D' L'
*3. *U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 F' U R' B' R2 F' L' U2
*4. *F' R L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 F L B2 D2 B' U F' L2 D B
*5. *R L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B F L2 R' U' L' F2 D

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UR LB UB UL LB RF UR UF UB UL UB UR UF LB UB LF UF UR UB UL UF RB UR LF UL UF UB LB LF UL DB LB DR RB DB DF RF UR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+2 RF UR-2 RB-2 DF+ DR+2 DF+2 LF+ DR+ DL LF-2
*2. * UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UF UL UB UR LB UB UR UF LB RF UF UR UB UL UF UR UB LB RB UB UL UF RF RB LF UF UL RF UR UB RB UB DB DF RF UR RB LF DR DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+2 LF UF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 UB+2 DL+ DF+2 DL DF RF+2 DL+2 UL+2
*3. * UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UF LB UL UF UR UB RF UF UL UB UR UL LB UB RF RB UB LF UL UF UB UL RF UR RB UB LF UF UL DB DL LB UL DR RB DB DR RB DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UR+2 LB+2 RF UR-2 DL LB-2 UL-2 RB-2 DF+ DR+2 DF LF- DR+2
*4. * UR UF UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UR UL RF UR UF UL UB UL UB UL LB UL LB RB UB UR RB UB UR LF UL UB UR UF UB LF UF LF DB LB DR RB UR DR RB DF RF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR+2 RF UR-2 RB+ DF+ DR DF+2 LF+ UF-2
*5. * UR UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UR UF LB UB UR UL UF LB RF UF UL UB UR UF UL RF UR RF RB LF UF UR UB RF UR UF UL RF UF LF UL DL LF DB LB UL UB UR DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ RF UF+2 LF+2 UL DR+2 RB+ DF DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *B BL' B' BL L B' U B L R' L' F' L F R L U' R' L' U' R' F L' R F L R' F U' B' L' F BL L' U' BL BR'
*2. *U L' U' L' B' U' B L' BL' B BL B' L U' F R U R' U' F' R L U R U' L' U F L' F U' R BL' L' U' B F' R'
*3. *R F' R L' R' U' R U L F R' BR' D' F' D F BR F U R U R' F' L R F R' U R U F' D L U' F' BR' B' U'
*4. *L U' L' U B BL L BL' L' B' U L R' L' F' L F R L F U' F L R' U F R' U' F R L' U B BR B' U' D' F' BR
*5. *F R' U F L F' L' U' F' R D' F' D R' BR' D BR D' U F' L U R F' U' L U' R F' R L' BR' U R B D F R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2021)

Results for week 23: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Lim Hung, and TheDubDubJr!

*2x2x2*(118)
1.  1.23 Christopher Fandrich
2.  1.26 Legomanz
3.  1.31 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.44 BrianJ
5.  1.46 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  1.46 MLGCubez
7.  1.60 Luke Garrett
8.  1.65 OriginalUsername
9.  1.74 Jenito Dani
10.  1.77 Dodges_Cuber 374
11.  1.78 Benjamin Warry
12.  1.87 Rubadcar
13.  2.06 ExultantCarn
14.  2.21 TheDubDubJr
15.  2.40 Heewon Seo
16.  2.49 Zeke Mackay
17.  2.59 turtwig
18.  2.60 KardTrickKid_YT
19.  2.65 Nutybaconator
20.  2.66 wuque man 
21.  2.77 Trig0n
21.  2.77 JoXCuber
23.  2.79 tJardigradHe
24.  2.81 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.84 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  2.96 TrueCuberOfficial
27.  2.97 CubicOreo
28.  2.99 Lim Hung
29.  3.03 cuberkid10
30.  3.07 mihnea3000
31.  3.09 JChambers13
32.  3.11 Bill Domiano
32.  3.11 michaelxfy
34.  3.14 Dream Cubing
35.  3.17 jaysammey777
36.  3.19 Torch
37.  3.30 sean_cut4
38.  3.36 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
39.  3.39 tc kruber
40.  3.45 Antto Pitkänen
41.  3.48 Liam Wadek
42.  3.52 Cale S
43.  3.56 BradenTheMagician
44.  3.61 midnightcuberx
45.  3.63 KrokosB
46.  3.67 sigalig
47.  3.73 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  3.78 FaLoL
48.  3.78 DGCubes
50.  3.79 MTOBEIYF
51.  3.80 BMcCl1
52.  3.85 BenChristman1
53.  3.92 Brady
54.  3.99 Nuuk cuber
55.  4.01 agradess2
56.  4.03 ichcubegerne
56.  4.03 Sub1Hour
58.  4.07 MCuber
59.  4.10 seungju choi
60.  4.12 d2polld
61.  4.15 Fred Lang
62.  4.18 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
63.  4.21 JFCUBING
64.  4.27 MattP98
65.  4.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  4.45 abunickabhi
67.  4.51 Keenan Johnson
68.  4.57 Thecubingcuber347
69.  4.59 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
70.  4.60 50ph14
71.  4.61 miguelrogenmoser
72.  4.63 Volcaniccubing
73.  4.74 Loffy8
74.  4.87 mrsniffles01
75.  5.02 Y cuber
75.  5.02 Henry Lipka
77.  5.20 trangium
77.  5.20 anna4f
79.  5.37 Li Xiang
80.  5.38 John Benwell
81.  5.42 SentsuiJack2403
82.  6.03 Jonascube
82.  6.03 LittleLumos
84.  6.11 DUDECUBER
85.  6.27 PCCuber
86.  6.32 GanAirSMCuber
87.  6.37 Aerocuber
88.  6.40 Cubey_Tube
89.  6.54 drpfisherman
90.  6.57 ITZME
91.  6.83 nevinscph
92.  7.15 calcuber1800
93.  7.31 dnguyen2204
94.  7.41 JoshSP
95.  7.42 cubeyinnit
96.  7.49 Mike Hughey
97.  7.63 melexi
98.  7.80 avodious
99.  7.99 cubingmom2
100.  8.01 sporteisvogel
101.  8.07 Quexs
102.  8.09 UnknownCanvas
103.  8.64 FalconInsane
104.  8.80 myoder
105.  9.02 Jrg
106.  9.06 Rubika-37-021204
107.  9.52 One Wheel
108.  9.77 freshcuber.de
109.  10.15 chancet4488
110.  10.16 thomas.sch
111.  10.32 [email protected]
112.  10.39 Jacck
113.  11.46 Mr Cuber
114.  12.43 MuaazCubes
115.  13.51 KP-20359
116.  16.57 MatsBergsten
117.  18.52 Krökeldil
118.  DNF asacuber


*3x3x3*(165)
1.  6.55 Luke Garrett
2.  7.33 BrianJ
3.  7.42 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7.65 hellgate250
5.  7.67 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.67 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  7.69 Legomanz
8.  7.77 ExultantCarn
9.  7.81 MLGCubez
9.  7.81 LukasDikic
11.  7.98 Lim Hung
12.  8.02 Ty Y.
13.  8.09 JChambers13
14.  8.12 tJardigradHe
15.  8.19 Charles Jerome
16.  8.21 tc kruber
17.  8.23 branson_lau
18.  8.31 NoahCubing
19.  8.36 Zeke Mackay
20.  8.49 thecubingwizard
21.  8.54 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  8.55 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  8.57 Heewon Seo
24.  8.67 AidanNoogie
25.  8.82 2017LAMB06
26.  8.84 Rubadcar
26.  8.84 KardTrickKid_YT
28.  8.97 cuberkid10
29.  9.00 wuque man 
30.  9.14 MTOBEIYF
31.  9.18 JLSH
32.  9.26 Shadowjockey
33.  9.27 Benjamin Warry
34.  9.28 turtwig
35.  9.30 jaysammey777
36.  9.32 Vlad Hordiienko
37.  9.60 sean_cut4
37.  9.60 BradenTheMagician
39.  9.69 Dream Cubing
40.  9.89 asacuber
41.  9.90 Henry Lipka
42.  9.91 Cale S
43.  9.92 xyzzy
44.  10.15 ichcubegerne
45.  10.16 TheDubDubJr
46.  10.21 michaelxfy
47.  10.22 Torch
48.  10.39 Nutybaconator
48.  10.39 vishwasankarcubing
50.  10.40 agradess2
51.  10.41 mihnea3000
52.  10.55 Scrambled
53.  10.59 MCuber
54.  10.62 Keenan Johnson
55.  10.73 dollarstorecubes
56.  10.74 mrsniffles01
57.  10.75 sigalig
58.  10.83 DGCubes
59.  10.84 d2polld
60.  10.88 xtreme cuber2007
61.  10.89 FaLoL
62.  10.94 KrokosB
63.  10.95 BMcCl1
64.  10.97 trangium
65.  11.02 miguelrogenmoser
66.  11.06 CubicOreo
67.  11.09 Harsha Paladugu
68.  11.54 the dnf master
69.  11.59 20luky3
70.  11.76 Logan2017DAYR01
71.  11.77 Liam Wadek
72.  11.86 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
73.  11.95 Fred Lang
74.  12.05 mikiwow123
75.  12.14 Bill Domiano
76.  12.15 2019ECKE02
77.  12.18 wearephamily1719
78.  12.32 Brady
79.  12.34 Antto Pitkänen
80.  12.42 Sub1Hour
81.  12.49 JFCUBING
82.  12.60 MattP98
83.  12.66 SirVivor
84.  12.82 abunickabhi
85.  12.95 Nuuk cuber
86.  13.00 TrueCuberOfficial
87.  13.14 Davoda_IV
88.  13.26 JoannaCuber
89.  13.29 Trig0n
90.  13.31 Jami Viljanen
91.  13.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
92.  13.72 thatkid
93.  13.73 edd_dib
94.  13.80 revaldoah
94.  13.80 rubik2005
96.  13.84 chancet4488
97.  13.91 midnightcuberx
98.  13.92 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
99.  14.00 lumes2121
100.  14.01 DUDECUBER
101.  14.16 鄧南英
102.  14.33 50ph14
103.  14.46 Winfaza
104.  14.73 PCCuber
105.  14.77 seungju choi
106.  14.80 drpfisherman
107.  14.89 Peter Preston
108.  14.93 ImmolatedMarmoset
109.  14.98 Cubey_Tube
110.  15.03 Loffy8
111.  15.07 dnguyen2204
112.  15.20 SentsuiJack2403
113.  15.27 Ali161102
114.  15.47 nevinscph
115.  15.54 BenChristman1
116.  16.06 John Benwell
117.  16.25 Lvl9001Wizard
118.  16.56 [email protected]
119.  16.61 Triangles_are_cubers
120.  17.02 Petri Krzywacki
121.  17.11 LittleLumos
122.  17.54 MarkA64
123.  17.67 Li Xiang
124.  17.98 RyanSoh
125.  18.16 Bisquit111
126.  18.19 CreationUniverse
127.  18.33 ITZME
128.  18.38 Volcaniccubing
129.  18.50 CFOP INC
130.  18.54 UnknownCanvas
131.  18.80 Jonascube
132.  18.85 Thecubingcuber347
133.  19.03 bgcatfan
134.  19.07 Aerocuber
135.  19.69 MuaazCubes
136.  20.02 myoder
137.  20.19 GanAirSMCuber
138.  20.29 anna4f
139.  20.62 filmip
140.  20.70 GAN CUBER
141.  22.32 Jenito Dani
142.  23.04 sporteisvogel
143.  23.05 cubeyinnit
144.  23.17 Jrg
145.  23.85 M.Sikandar
146.  24.85 freshcuber.de
147.  25.21 melexi
148.  25.26 One Wheel
149.  25.53 Dodges_Cuber 374
150.  26.97 huypendragon
151.  27.41 cubingmom2
152.  27.79 KP-20359
153.  28.61 FalconInsane
154.  28.66 Quexs
155.  29.15 Rubika-37-021204
156.  31.13 Jacck
157.  32.09 JoshSP
158.  34.69 avodious
159.  34.90 Krökeldil
160.  37.38 MatsBergsten
161.  40.50 lizs
162.  44.81 UPCHAN
163.  53.38 Mr Cuber
164.  DNF jun349
164.  DNF H Perm 12345678910


*4x4x4*(89)
1.  27.71 cuberkid10
2.  31.19 OriginalUsername
3.  32.48 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  32.95 Heewon Seo
5.  33.05 Charles Jerome
6.  33.27 tJardigradHe
7.  33.66 MLGCubez
8.  33.74 Christopher Fandrich
9.  34.39 Dream Cubing
10.  35.28 Luke Garrett
11.  35.48 wuque man 
12.  36.08 ichcubegerne
13.  36.22 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  36.27 Lim Hung
15.  36.89 Dodges_Cuber 374
16.  37.14 FaLoL
17.  38.57 michaelxfy
18.  38.64 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  38.81 MCuber
20.  39.05 tc kruber
21.  39.72 Shadowjockey
22.  39.89 BradenTheMagician
23.  39.93 MTOBEIYF
24.  40.49 Torch
25.  40.56 Nutybaconator
26.  40.79 CubicOreo
27.  40.87 20luky3
28.  40.98 turtwig
29.  41.84 agradess2
30.  41.88 TheDubDubJr
31.  42.56 sigalig
32.  42.60 NoahCubing
33.  44.40 DGCubes
34.  44.90 sean_cut4
35.  45.51 mikiwow123
36.  45.59 Vlad Hordiienko
37.  45.87 nevinscph
38.  46.31 xyzzy
39.  46.67 BMcCl1
40.  47.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
41.  47.69 wearephamily1719
42.  48.21 jaysammey777
43.  49.19 Sub1Hour
44.  49.20 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  49.46 MattP98
46.  49.56 Antto Pitkänen
47.  49.93 drpfisherman
48.  50.76 Liam Wadek
49.  50.92 Jami Viljanen
50.  51.39 Keenan Johnson
51.  51.88 thatkid
52.  51.97 edd_dib
53.  52.52 abunickabhi
54.  52.80 John Benwell
55.  53.56 LittleLumos
56.  54.13 UnknownCanvas
57.  55.23 midnightcuberx
58.  55.32 d2polld
59.  57.30 Bill Domiano
60.  57.34 Loffy8
61.  58.72 Winfaza
62.  1:01.98 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  1:02.71 chancet4488
64.  1:03.98 BenChristman1
65.  1:09.06 Li Xiang
66.  1:14.82 DUDECUBER
67.  1:15.28 Volcaniccubing
68.  1:18.16 Jrg
69.  1:18.59 Thecubingcuber347
70.  1:18.85 Aerocuber
71.  1:20.19 melexi
72.  1:20.59 xtreme cuber2007
73.  1:21.40 Petri Krzywacki
74.  1:23.11 One Wheel
75.  1:28.37 [email protected]
76.  1:31.85 sporteisvogel
77.  1:36.04 dnguyen2204
78.  1:40.60 freshcuber.de
79.  1:40.63 myoder
80.  1:40.65 KP-20359
81.  1:41.33 Cubey_Tube
82.  1:44.59 Rubika-37-021204
83.  2:04.73 Jacck
84.  2:09.57 MatsBergsten
85.  2:10.85 Quexs
86.  3:05.57 FalconInsane
87.  DNF MartinN13
87.  DNF DNF_Cuber
87.  DNF anna4f


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  50.20 hellgate250
2.  56.82 OriginalUsername
3.  57.62 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  58.51 tJardigradHe
5.  59.61 Lim Hung
6.  1:00.63 cuberkid10
7.  1:02.31 MLGCubez
8.  1:04.90 ichcubegerne
9.  1:05.64 Luke Garrett
10.  1:05.82 Shadowjockey
11.  1:06.90 FaLoL
12.  1:08.56 michaelxfy
13.  1:11.83 wuque man 
14.  1:12.81 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:13.00 sigalig
16.  1:13.49 turtwig
17.  1:15.03 Torch
18.  1:16.75 Christopher Fandrich
19.  1:18.00 agradess2
20.  1:19.28 Henry Lipka
21.  1:19.81 CubicOreo
22.  1:21.99 xyzzy
23.  1:22.07 sean_cut4
24.  1:22.49 nevinscph
25.  1:22.56 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  1:22.94 MCuber
27.  1:23.13 BradenTheMagician
28.  1:24.28 tc kruber
29.  1:24.70 Keenan Johnson
30.  1:24.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  1:26.05 Sub1Hour
32.  1:26.15 abunickabhi
33.  1:32.75 mikiwow123
34.  1:33.11 20luky3
35.  1:33.45 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  1:33.58 BMcCl1
37.  1:40.92 Liam Wadek
38.  1:41.10 thatkid
39.  1:41.75 edd_dib
40.  1:42.15 Antto Pitkänen
41.  1:53.43 melexi
42.  1:56.43 LittleLumos
43.  2:04.15 BenChristman1
44.  2:14.07 Jrg
45.  2:15.91 One Wheel
46.  2:16.54 Loffy8
47.  2:33.12 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:42.42 sporteisvogel
49.  2:44.51 Petri Krzywacki
50.  2:48.72 Jacck
51.  2:59.54 myoder
52.  3:06.40 freshcuber.de
53.  3:11.13 thomas.sch
54.  3:16.70 KP-20359
55.  3:22.29 Quexs
56.  4:09.21 MatsBergsten
57.  4:36.04 dnguyen2204


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:36.13 Dream Cubing
2.  1:40.75 Lim Hung
3.  1:55.15 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:02.03 FaLoL
5.  2:03.88 michaelxfy
6.  2:05.86 MLGCubez
7.  2:07.04 Keroma12
8.  2:07.16 fun at the joy
9.  2:08.75 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:11.60 sigalig
11.  2:20.68 turtwig
12.  2:26.85 nevinscph
13.  2:31.63 xyzzy
14.  2:36.69 Liam Wadek
15.  2:44.08 Sub1Hour
16.  2:49.11 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
17.  2:59.71 melexi
18.  3:14.73 mikiwow123
19.  3:31.04 Antto Pitkänen
20.  3:53.84 One Wheel
21.  4:14.79 BenChristman1
22.  4:27.96 Jrg
23.  4:33.02 Rubika-37-021204
24.  5:04.86 sporteisvogel
25.  5:25.91 thomas.sch
26.  5:40.03 KP-20359
27.  5:40.81 Quexs
28.  13:16.30 dnguyen2204
29.  DNF abunickabhi
29.  DNF myoder
29.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:17.31 Lim Hung
2.  2:58.40 ichcubegerne
3.  2:59.66 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  3:00.67 michaelxfy
5.  3:01.12 TheDubDubJr
6.  3:29.74 sigalig
7.  3:33.85 Liam Wadek
8.  3:41.94 turtwig
9.  3:44.44 nevinscph
10.  3:48.88 Sub1Hour
11.  4:14.61 melexi
12.  5:50.97 Antto Pitkänen
13.  6:34.65 BenChristman1
14.  6:39.09 Rubika-37-021204
15.  6:43.39 Jrg
16.  7:54.04 sporteisvogel
17.  8:30.92 Quexs
18.  DNF Ali161102
18.  DNF freshcuber.de
18.  DNF myoder
18.  DNF dnguyen2204


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(35)
1.  6.64 TheDubDubJr
2.  6.78 TrueCuberOfficial
3.  7.03 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  7.30 JoXCuber
5.  8.77 Lim Hung
6.  8.82 turtwig
7.  8.85 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  9.19 Dodges_Cuber 374
9.  9.97 MLGCubez
10.  10.15 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  10.75 Christopher Fandrich
12.  10.80 sean_cut4
13.  12.87 Nutybaconator
14.  13.32 sigalig
15.  13.55 abunickabhi
16.  15.14 seungju choi
17.  15.42 Li Xiang
18.  18.75 BradenTheMagician
19.  19.09 Luke Garrett
20.  23.15 ichcubegerne
21.  25.98 MatsBergsten
22.  27.80 MattP98
23.  27.96 nevinscph
24.  30.08 agradess2
25.  32.58 LittleLumos
26.  33.71 Mike Hughey
27.  39.82 midnightcuberx
28.  41.09 Jacck
29.  42.32 BenChristman1
30.  48.39 Antto Pitkänen
31.  48.72 John Benwell
32.  49.82 drpfisherman
33.  2:05.51 thomas.sch
34.  3:03.16 sporteisvogel
35.  3:33.83 Cubey_Tube


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(29)
1.  19.65 sigalig
2.  23.83 鄧南英
3.  28.45 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  30.76 Dylan Swarts
5.  31.47 Keroma12
6.  34.33 seungju choi
7.  47.74 MLGCubez
8.  48.40 MattP98
9.  54.97 2019ECKE02
10.  57.85 revaldoah
11.  1:04.19 Lim Hung
12.  1:05.04 Ali161102
13.  1:08.40 willian_pessoa
14.  1:09.43 thatkid
15.  1:23.42 nevinscph
16.  1:27.30 MatsBergsten
17.  1:37.84 LittleLumos
18.  1:47.54 filmip
19.  1:56.84 Vlad Hordiienko
20.  2:36.15 Trig0n
21.  2:40.35 Jacck
22.  3:01.70 midnightcuberx
23.  3:10.72 d2polld
24.  3:50.21 dnguyen2204
25.  4:30.52 agradess2
26.  7:22.57 RyanSoh
27.  DNF BenChristman1
27.  DNF freshcuber.de
27.  DNF Li Xiang


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:04.63 Keroma12
2.  5:02.75 nevinscph
3.  6:50.00 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  8:28.82 Jacck
5.  DNF 鄧南英
5.  DNF agradess2
5.  DNF thatkid


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:34.11 Cale S
2.  8:56.91 nevinscph
3.  17:35.28 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  18:52.60 Jacck
5.  DNF 鄧南英
5.  DNF LittleLumos
5.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  21:26.94 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  46:07.98 nevinscph
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(4)
1.  24/34 57:40 Keroma12
2.  5/6 43:45 TrueCuberOfficial
3.  3/4 8:09 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  2/4 23:48 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(85)
1.  10.78 branson_lau
2.  10.92 Luke Garrett
3.  12.27 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  12.31 tJardigradHe
5.  12.67 OriginalUsername
6.  13.12 MLGCubez
7.  13.48 BrianJ
8.  13.54 Dream Cubing
9.  13.60 Benjamin Warry
10.  13.61 2017LAMB06
11.  14.06 wuque man 
12.  14.15 Christopher Fandrich
13.  14.18 Lim Hung
14.  14.52 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  14.81 Vlad Hordiienko
16.  15.42 Harsha Paladugu
17.  15.53 ichcubegerne
18.  16.12 Coinman_
19.  16.43 midnightcuberx
20.  16.53 MTOBEIYF
21.  16.60 mihnea3000
22.  16.77 CubicOreo
23.  16.81 michaelxfy
24.  17.73 xyzzy
25.  17.78 abunickabhi
26.  18.00 BradenTheMagician
27.  18.22 sean_cut4
28.  18.76 cuberkid10
29.  19.13 Zeke Mackay
30.  19.21 DGCubes
31.  19.38 KrokosB
31.  19.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  19.42 mikiwow123
34.  19.64 FaLoL
35.  19.79 Torch
36.  20.16 TheDubDubJr
37.  20.18 Nutybaconator
38.  20.41 MCuber
39.  20.81 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  21.30 agradess2
41.  22.25 Bill Domiano
42.  22.64 Brady
43.  22.66 Trig0n
44.  22.77 revaldoah
45.  23.26 Antto Pitkänen
46.  24.27 d2polld
47.  24.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  24.30 drpfisherman
49.  24.68 edd_dib
50.  24.74 Liam Wadek
51.  25.60 MattP98
52.  25.96 xtreme cuber2007
53.  26.94 Sub1Hour
54.  27.39 RyanSoh
55.  27.40 trangium
56.  27.68 BMcCl1
57.  29.98 Henry Lipka
58.  30.53 seungju choi
59.  30.62 鄧南英
60.  31.20 Triangles_are_cubers
61.  31.64 Dylan Swarts
62.  32.38 Volcaniccubing
63.  33.11 Ali161102
64.  33.64 chancet4488
65.  34.06 nevinscph
66.  34.26 LittleLumos
67.  36.20 [email protected]
68.  36.52 PCCuber
69.  39.43 JFCUBING
70.  40.51 DUDECUBER
71.  41.79 GanAirSMCuber
72.  43.02 Li Xiang
73.  44.30 BenChristman1
74.  46.16 Cubey_Tube
75.  46.32 Jonascube
76.  46.53 One Wheel
77.  47.72 sporteisvogel
78.  49.32 bgcatfan
79.  54.26 Rubika-37-021204
80.  1:11.45 dnguyen2204
81.  1:15.59 Jacck
82.  1:17.09 Mr Cuber
83.  1:18.42 FalconInsane
84.  1:19.54 cubeyinnit
85.  2:26.92 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  24.13 Lim Hung
2.  1:39.58 Li Xiang
3.  3:38.27 BenChristman1


Spoiler



4.  DNF Jonascube


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(6)
1.  30.44 ichcubegerne
2.  37.87 TheDubDubJr
3.  52.67 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:29.36 Jacck
5.  1:31.35 BenChristman1
6.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  23.33 (25, 23, 22) Jack314
2.  26.33 (26, 26, 27) trangium
3.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) davidr
3.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy

*2-3-4 Relay*(44)
1.  42.85 MLGCubez
2.  43.67 Luke Garrett
3.  44.69 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  44.94 Christopher Fandrich
5.  45.53 cuberkid10
6.  45.73 wuque man 
7.  46.43 Heewon Seo
8.  47.84 BradenTheMagician
9.  50.30 Lim Hung
10.  51.43 sigalig
11.  53.59 TheDubDubJr
12.  53.66 Nutybaconator
13.  53.83 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  54.97 sean_cut4
15.  55.83 ichcubegerne
16.  56.66 MTOBEIYF
17.  57.02 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  1:00.40 abunickabhi
19.  1:03.49 turtwig
20.  1:07.38 Vlad Hordiienko
21.  1:09.51 nevinscph
22.  1:11.72 Sub1Hour
23.  1:14.39 BMcCl1
24.  1:16.28 midnightcuberx
25.  1:23.21 Bill Domiano
26.  1:24.11 d2polld
27.  1:24.21 BenChristman1
28.  1:30.62 Triangles_are_cubers
29.  1:36.68 Aerocuber
30.  1:40.77 DUDECUBER
31.  1:42.43 chancet4488
32.  1:49.65 UnknownCanvas
33.  1:56.29 Li Xiang
34.  1:56.63 myoder
35.  1:59.78 Cubey_Tube
36.  2:04.27 Jrg
37.  2:07.34 One Wheel
38.  2:11.00 melexi
39.  2:16.55 Rubika-37-021204
40.  2:18.08 Jacck
41.  2:54.84 MatsBergsten
42.  3:08.84 Quexs
43.  3:22.76 Jonascube
44.  DNF DGCubes


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(25)
1.  1:49.65 Christopher Fandrich
2.  1:50.70 Lim Hung
3.  1:51.60 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2:01.25 ichcubegerne
5.  2:07.26 sigalig
6.  2:09.69 TheDubDubJr
7.  2:09.91 turtwig
8.  2:18.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
9.  2:19.55 BradenTheMagician
10.  2:26.65 sean_cut4
11.  2:36.73 BMcCl1
12.  2:39.27 nevinscph
13.  2:53.51 Sub1Hour
14.  3:17.39 Vlad Hordiienko
15.  3:43.08 BenChristman1
16.  3:47.77 melexi
17.  4:03.99 One Wheel
18.  4:08.82 d2polld
19.  4:26.69 Jrg
20.  4:32.00 Li Xiang
21.  4:53.90 myoder
22.  5:12.04 Rubika-37-021204
23.  5:18.75 DUDECUBER
24.  6:17.83 Quexs
25.  7:51.91 Cubey_Tube


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:41.45 Lim Hung
2.  3:49.33 ichcubegerne
3.  4:19.70 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  4:32.58 sigalig
5.  4:37.63 TheDubDubJr
6.  5:01.20 BradenTheMagician
7.  5:15.50 nevinscph
8.  7:16.39 BenChristman1
9.  7:40.95 melexi
10.  9:06.31 Jrg
11.  9:35.23 One Wheel
12.  10:24.35 Rubika-37-021204
13.  13:04.62 Quexs


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  6:08.93 Lim Hung
2.  7:04.17 ichcubegerne
3.  7:26.73 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  7:51.46 turtwig
5.  8:16.47 sigalig
6.  9:19.71 BradenTheMagician
7.  9:34.01 nevinscph
8.  11:40.06 melexi
9.  13:37.98 One Wheel
10.  13:50.14 BenChristman1
11.  16:28.52 Jrg
12.  17:48.79 Rubika-37-021204
13.  21:04.28 Quexs


*Clock*(42)
1.  4.02 JChambers13
2.  4.89 michaelxfy
3.  5.09 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  5.20 jaysammey777
5.  5.28 vishwasankarcubing
6.  5.41 MartinN13
7.  5.63 Josh_
8.  6.22 Charles Jerome
8.  6.22 TheDubDubJr
10.  6.43 Mattia Pasquini
11.  6.66 MLGCubez
12.  6.70 50ph14
13.  7.08 dollarstorecubes
14.  7.40 MTOBEIYF
15.  7.53 cuberkid10
16.  7.72 Lim Hung
17.  7.80 BradenTheMagician
18.  7.84 Aerocuber
19.  8.38 ichcubegerne
20.  8.41 Christopher Fandrich
21.  8.52 drpfisherman
22.  8.59 Luke Garrett
23.  8.65 Li Xiang
24.  8.71 OriginalUsername
25.  9.04 Cale S
26.  9.05 Volcaniccubing
27.  9.30 Vlad Hordiienko
28.  9.47 CubicOreo
29.  9.62 sean_cut4
30.  10.47 Zeke Mackay
31.  10.70 BenChristman1
32.  13.08 cubingmom2
33.  13.45 Sub1Hour
34.  14.84 Antto Pitkänen
35.  19.45 Jacck
36.  19.55 nevinscph
37.  23.32 BMcCl1
38.  23.46 Thecubingcuber347
39.  27.59 d2polld
40.  37.33 sporteisvogel
41.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
41.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  39.13 Heewon Seo
2.  44.30 thecubingwizard
3.  47.24 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  47.60 KardTrickKid_YT
5.  49.83 MLGCubez
6.  51.64 NoahCubing
7.  52.44 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  53.04 Lim Hung
9.  53.45 michaelxfy
10.  53.83 Carter Cubes
11.  55.16 Luke Garrett
12.  57.10 MCuber
13.  1:09.38 CubicOreo
14.  1:11.87 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:13.16 Liam Wadek
16.  1:16.45 ichcubegerne
17.  1:22.10 Sub1Hour
18.  1:22.18 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:23.62 TheDubDubJr
20.  1:26.26 Antto Pitkänen
21.  1:32.48 AOM1502
22.  1:32.84 midnightcuberx
23.  1:36.42 Loffy8
24.  1:47.47 nevinscph
25.  1:56.01 d2polld
26.  2:01.50 BenChristman1
27.  2:15.76 Vlad Hordiienko
28.  2:19.61 Li Xiang
29.  2:37.83 One Wheel
30.  2:57.37 Cubey_Tube
31.  3:24.10 sporteisvogel
32.  3:38.87 thomas.sch
33.  3:41.58 melexi
34.  4:02.54 Rubika-37-021204
35.  DNF abunickabhi
35.  DNF dnguyen2204


*Pyraminx*(73)
1.  2.15 Toothcraver55
2.  2.39 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.41 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  2.43 MLGCubez
5.  2.57 50ph14
6.  2.63 DGCubes
7.  2.85 SpiFunTastic
8.  3.19 TrueCuberOfficial
9.  3.25 tJardigradHe
10.  3.54 Christopher Fandrich
11.  3.68 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  3.98 Boris McCoy
13.  4.09 BradenTheMagician
14.  4.16 OriginalUsername
15.  4.23 AOM1502
16.  4.31 Luke Garrett
17.  4.38 JChambers13
18.  4.65 Liam Wadek
19.  4.71 MTOBEIYF
20.  4.74 MCuber
21.  4.76 Jami Viljanen
22.  4.81 CubicOreo
23.  4.95 TheDubDubJr
24.  5.06 Trig0n
25.  5.16 ExultantCarn
26.  5.18 Torch
27.  5.20 Zeke Mackay
28.  5.22 Antto Pitkänen
29.  5.25 michaelxfy
30.  5.47 Ty Y.
31.  5.51 wearephamily1719
32.  5.54 Lim Hung
33.  5.61 ichcubegerne
34.  5.88 MattP98
35.  5.96 cuberkid10
36.  6.02 dollarstorecubes
37.  6.08 Brendyn Dunagan
38.  6.32 cubeyinnit
39.  6.41 wuque man 
40.  6.85 agradess2
41.  6.92 Bill Domiano
42.  7.06 Triangles_are_cubers
43.  7.08 sean_cut4
44.  7.09 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
45.  7.15 Li Xiang
45.  7.15 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  7.18 midnightcuberx
48.  7.32 Nuuk cuber
49.  7.64 Keenan Johnson
50.  8.01 BenChristman1
51.  8.02 Volcaniccubing
52.  8.23 Thecubingcuber347
53.  8.52 abunickabhi
54.  9.30 Monkenitics
55.  10.33 Mike Hughey
56.  10.42 Sub1Hour
57.  10.69 drpfisherman
58.  11.21 d2polld
59.  11.53 cubingmom2
60.  12.43 Jonascube
61.  12.58 Aerocuber
62.  13.13 thomas.sch
63.  13.28 nevinscph
64.  14.14 sporteisvogel
65.  14.93 melexi
66.  14.98 SentsuiJack2403
67.  15.52 Cubey_Tube
68.  17.41 Rubika-37-021204
69.  18.71 Jacck
70.  19.10 DUDECUBER
71.  21.75 Mr Cuber
72.  25.07 FalconInsane
73.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(48)
1.  5.69 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.75 mrsniffles01
3.  8.60 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  8.81 MLGCubez
5.  9.36 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  9.91 Dodges_Cuber 374
7.  10.08 2019ECKE02
8.  10.79 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  11.29 KardTrickKid_YT
10.  12.27 Cale S
11.  12.62 NoahCubing
12.  12.86 tJardigradHe
13.  13.20 Lim Hung
14.  13.97 Sub1Hour
15.  14.24 OriginalUsername
16.  14.44 Boris McCoy
17.  14.64 Luke Garrett
18.  14.65 BradenTheMagician
19.  15.16 Brady
20.  15.35 MTOBEIYF
21.  15.53 michaelxfy
22.  15.64 cuberkid10
23.  16.37 ichcubegerne
24.  17.01 Antto Pitkänen
25.  17.04 MCuber
26.  17.59 50ph14
27.  17.64 MattP98
28.  18.05 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  19.36 TheDubDubJr
30.  19.49 DGCubes
31.  19.75 Torch
32.  20.69 wearephamily1719
33.  20.78 KrokosB
34.  22.21 Liam Wadek
35.  22.24 Keenan Johnson
35.  22.24 midnightcuberx
37.  22.68 Dream Cubing
38.  26.69 agradess2
39.  28.09 CubicOreo
40.  30.30 Nutybaconator
41.  30.42 BenChristman1
42.  39.65 Volcaniccubing
43.  50.69 sporteisvogel
44.  51.73 nevinscph
45.  1:16.48 Jacck
46.  1:19.68 d2polld
47.  3:02.50 Rubika-37-021204
48.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(71)
1.  2.64 Charles Jerome
2.  2.91 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  3.38 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  3.63 TrueCuberOfficial
5.  3.66 Cale S
6.  3.80 Rubadcar
7.  3.86 MLGCubez
8.  3.89 Legomanz
9.  3.91 OriginalUsername
10.  4.10 Ty Y.
11.  4.40 50ph14
12.  4.56 Urho Kinnunen
13.  4.61 tJardigradHe
14.  4.75 d2polld
15.  4.85 mrsniffles01
16.  4.95 AOM1502
17.  5.00 Lim Hung
18.  5.10 Luke Garrett
19.  5.11 Zeke Mackay
20.  5.16 KardTrickKid_YT
21.  5.18 JChambers13
21.  5.18 michaelxfy
23.  5.22 SirVivor
24.  5.29 Antto Pitkänen
25.  5.33 Volcaniccubing
26.  5.37 sean_cut4
27.  5.50 MTOBEIYF
28.  5.52 BradenTheMagician
29.  5.58 KrokosB
30.  5.66 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
31.  5.67 CubicOreo
32.  5.74 TheDubDubJr
33.  5.79 MattP98
34.  5.81 Torch
35.  5.85 cuberkid10
36.  6.00 MCuber
37.  6.05 Liam Wadek
38.  6.15 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  6.48 Trig0n
40.  6.71 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  6.87 midnightcuberx
42.  6.97 ichcubegerne
43.  7.08 DGCubes
44.  7.17 Jami Viljanen
45.  7.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  7.56 drpfisherman
47.  7.82 Sub1Hour
48.  8.03 Nuuk cuber
49.  8.58 Bill Domiano
50.  8.73 mikiwow123
51.  8.82 abunickabhi
52.  9.04 Keenan Johnson
53.  9.23 Li Xiang
54.  9.40 agradess2
55.  9.61 DUDECUBER
56.  9.79 JoshSP
57.  10.39 Thecubingcuber347
58.  14.01 SentsuiJack2403
59.  14.39 Aerocuber
60.  15.87 Dodges_Cuber 374
61.  17.02 BenChristman1
62.  17.33 Jacck
63.  17.46 Rubika-37-021204
64.  17.77 melexi
65.  17.99 nevinscph
66.  18.76 thomas.sch
67.  21.01 FalconInsane
68.  22.23 sporteisvogel
69.  23.32 myoder
70.  24.02 MatsBergsten
71.  34.50 cubingmom2


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  24.77 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.14 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  25.95 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  31.05 TheDubDubJr
5.  32.35 Sub1Hour
6.  32.76 ichcubegerne
7.  34.89 Antto Pitkänen
8.  41.69 BenChristman1
9.  44.86 abunickabhi
10.  1:24.67 thomas.sch
11.  1:57.96 Rubika-37-021204
12.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:29.21 MLGCubez
2.  3:46.64 Lim Hung
3.  3:47.56 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  3:52.25 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  4:15.77 ichcubegerne
6.  4:27.32 BradenTheMagician
7.  4:48.71 TheDubDubJr
8.  4:55.74 Antto Pitkänen
9.  5:27.23 sean_cut4
10.  6:13.02 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  7:42.18 BenChristman1
12.  8:27.89 Volcaniccubing


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  9.28 BMcCl1
2.  10.22 Trig0n
3.  12.27 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  12.37 DGCubes
5.  13.27 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  14.41 edd_dib
7.  15.93 BradenTheMagician
8.  21.84 Sub1Hour
9.  22.37 TheDubDubJr
10.  23.93 abunickabhi
11.  29.93 BenChristman1
12.  36.33 Rubika-37-021204
13.  37.95 Jacck
14.  1:02.52 Bill Domiano


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  18.82 Harsha Paladugu
2.  19.83 DGCubes
3.  29.99 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  46.59 abunickabhi
5.  50.51 BradenTheMagician
6.  51.61 TheDubDubJr
7.  1:15.64 Jacck
8.  1:22.88 One Wheel
9.  1:28.76 BenChristman1
10.  1:36.85 Rubika-37-021204


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  18.77 Li Xiang
2.  23.95 ichcubegerne
3.  24.47 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  29.21 Thecubingcuber347
5.  33.35 BenChristman1
6.  35.49 Vlad Hordiienko
7.  40.27 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  59.80 BenChristman1
2.  DNF Li Xiang

*Mirror Blocks*(7)
1.  16.29 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.99 ichcubegerne
3.  40.44 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  52.43 TheDubDubJr
5.  1:13.70 BenChristman1
6.  2:08.54 avodious
7.  2:50.34 Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:14.37 DGCubes
2.  4:40.30 thomas.sch
3.  DNF Li Xiang

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  20.52 cuberkid10
2.  25.75 edd_dib
3.  42.56 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  1:29.43 TheDubDubJr
5.  3:27.77 One Wheel
6.  3:30.36 thomas.sch
7.  3:55.89 Rubika-37-021204
8.  6:13.49 Krökeldil



*Contest results*(190)
1.  969 MLGCubez
2.  919 Lim Hung
3.  828 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  805 ichcubegerne
5.  780 Luke Garrett
6.  751 Christopher Fandrich
7.  743 BradenTheMagician
8.  729 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  724 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  703 OriginalUsername
11.  670 michaelxfy
12.  655 tJardigradHe
13.  640 cuberkid10
14.  565 sean_cut4
15.  550 MTOBEIYF
16.  541 Dream Cubing
17.  531 CubicOreo
17.  531 wuque man 
19.  518 Liam Wadek
20.  515 turtwig
21.  510 Antto Pitkänen
22.  508 nevinscph
23.  502 sigalig
24.  498 Sub1Hour
25.  494 MCuber
26.  490 Torch
27.  482 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  478 DGCubes
29.  471 Charles Jerome
30.  453 abunickabhi
31.  448 Logan2017DAYR01
32.  447 agradess2
33.  435 Zeke Mackay
34.  434 BenChristman1
35.  422 Heewon Seo
36.  421 Nutybaconator
37.  408 midnightcuberx
38.  406 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
39.  405 d2polld
40.  402 JChambers13
41.  401 FaLoL
42.  390 MattP98
43.  380 KardTrickKid_YT
44.  377 Benjamin Warry
45.  373 TrueCuberOfficial
46.  367 BrianJ
47.  359 BMcCl1
47.  359 Cale S
49.  358 ExultantCarn
50.  353 Bill Domiano
51.  348 Trig0n
52.  347 Legomanz
53.  345 KrokosB
54.  344 tc kruber
55.  320 Rubadcar
56.  314 xyzzy
56.  314 Keenan Johnson
58.  313 jaysammey777
59.  312 50ph14
60.  304 Dodges_Cuber 374
61.  302 Li Xiang
62.  290 NoahCubing
63.  285 mikiwow123
64.  279 thecubingwizard
65.  278 mihnea3000
66.  273 Triangles_are_cubers
67.  270 mrsniffles01
68.  267 Ty Y.
69.  266 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
70.  264 drpfisherman
70.  264 Harsha Paladugu
72.  263 Shadowjockey
73.  254 Volcaniccubing
74.  249 Henry Lipka
75.  241 Brady
75.  241 branson_lau
77.  231 LittleLumos
78.  227 hellgate250
79.  224 2017LAMB06
80.  215 seungju choi
81.  214 edd_dib
82.  213 Nuuk cuber
83.  211 wearephamily1719
84.  209 Jami Viljanen
85.  202 DUDECUBER
86.  201 melexi
87.  197 trangium
88.  196 Jacck
88.  196 20luky3
90.  186 dollarstorecubes
91.  183 Rubika-37-021204
92.  176 Loffy8
93.  173 thatkid
94.  171 One Wheel
94.  171 sporteisvogel
96.  170 Thecubingcuber347
97.  169 xtreme cuber2007
98.  168 Aerocuber
98.  168 2019ECKE02
100.  167 JFCUBING
101.  166 MatsBergsten
102.  164 Cubey_Tube
103.  160 vishwasankarcubing
104.  159 LukasDikic
105.  158 chancet4488
106.  156 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
106.  156 Fred Lang
106.  156 dnguyen2204
109.  155 鄧南英
110.  154 miguelrogenmoser
111.  153 Jrg
112.  149 revaldoah
113.  145 AidanNoogie
114.  144 John Benwell
115.  140 Jenito Dani
116.  139 AOM1502
117.  138 JLSH
118.  137 SirVivor
119.  136 JoXCuber
120.  132 asacuber
121.  123 PCCuber
121.  123 SentsuiJack2403
123.  120 myoder
123.  120 Ali161102
125.  117 Jonascube
125.  117 Scrambled
127.  111 UnknownCanvas
128.  109 Keroma12
129.  103 [email protected]
130.  101 the dnf master
130.  101 Boris McCoy
132.  99 Winfaza
133.  96 cubeyinnit
133.  96 Quexs
135.  93 RyanSoh
136.  92 thomas.sch
137.  86 GanAirSMCuber
138.  84 Petri Krzywacki
139.  82 Davoda_IV
140.  81 JoannaCuber
141.  79 anna4f
142.  78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
143.  75 freshcuber.de
143.  75 rubik2005
143.  75 Toothcraver55
146.  73 cubingmom2
146.  73 ITZME
148.  72 Coinman_
149.  70 lumes2121
150.  69 SpiFunTastic
151.  63 Dylan Swarts
152.  62 Urho Kinnunen
152.  62 Peter Preston
154.  61 Mike Hughey
154.  61 ImmolatedMarmoset
156.  60 FalconInsane
157.  58 KP-20359
158.  57 JoshSP
159.  52 Lvl9001Wizard
160.  50 filmip
161.  48 bgcatfan
162.  47 MarkA64
163.  46 MartinN13
163.  46 Y cuber
165.  44 Bisquit111
166.  43 CreationUniverse
167.  41 MuaazCubes
168.  40 CFOP INC
169.  39 avodious
170.  38 Josh_
171.  35 Mattia Pasquini
172.  31 Carter Cubes
173.  30 fun at the joy
174.  29 GAN CUBER
174.  29 calcuber1800
176.  27 Mr Cuber
177.  25 willian_pessoa
178.  24 M.Sikandar
179.  22 Monkenitics
180.  19 Krökeldil
180.  19 huypendragon
182.  14 Jack314
183.  12 davidr
184.  11 OriEy
185.  10 Kit Clement
186.  8 lizs
187.  7 UPCHAN
188.  6 DNF_Cuber
189.  5 jun349
190.  4 H Perm 12345678910


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2021)

190 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 32!

That means our winner this week is *agradess2!* Congratulations!!


----------

